# Another Craigslist find



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

After reading the other Craigslist find thread, I came across this. I'm in negotiations right now. If beyond my meager reach, I'll be happy to post the link...


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

wow, that looks like a decent find. Craigslist is great, everyday I search humidor, pipe, tobacco, and cigar for the keywords. I even saw a cigar shop for sale one time. 

Good luck with the negotiations.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

The lady say's the price is up to her husband. Here's the link... Have at it if interested...

Columbia, SC Craigslist - Pipes For Sale


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

wow,I thought craigslist was just good for call girls and serial killers.


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

funbags said:


> wow,I thought craigslist was just good for call girls and serial killers.


Nope that is just a bonus:biggrin1:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Pipe smoking, serial killer call-girls... Sounds like a party to me!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice find Dale. The duel pipe sitter in the middle of the pic looks pretty cool!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

The lady sent me more pics, if anyone is interested. I'm done with it but maybe someone else would like it.


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

RSS feeds and google reader work wonders for these type of daily searches. The only problem is, you have to remember to look them up.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

She said they want $200 for it all. I'll pass.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

DSturg369 said:


> She said they want $200 for it all. I'll pass.


You could buy them and sell a few and recoup your $200.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

is it just a bunch of junk?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

If I had the $200, I would get 'em... But funding won't allow it right now. Looks like a few Medico's and Grabow's in the mix. A couple caught my eye though.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I love craigslist, I am always doing a search for something. great find.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

woah, that is alot of pipes!


also can you sell tobacco on craigslist?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

DSturg369 said:


> The lady sent me more pics, if anyone is interested. I'm done with it but maybe someone else would like it.


Post'em up, Dale!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

For someone who wants to fix them all up it is a good deal. Would double your money+ Hard to tell what the pipes are though for sure.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

They look like mostly drug store pipes. I think there are a couple of Kaywoodie White Briars in there and a Falcon or two. They seem to be the kind of pipes like you could buy off a display over the counter in front of a drug store a few years back like Medico, Yelo-bole, Grabow. Kaywoodie.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nachman said:


> They look like mostly drug store pipes. I think there are a couple of Kaywoodie White Briars in there and a Falcon or two. They seem to be the kind of pipes like you could buy off a display over the counter in front of a drug store a few years back like Medico, Yelo-bole, Grabow. Kaywoodie.


That's what I was thinking. Don't think there's a lot of payback in the estate market for them, actually.


----------



## lord1234 (Aug 8, 2007)

An overflow of pipes....I wonder why he/she is getting rid of them all


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

They look old.. Maybe a Grandfather's or such. She placed the add but had to wait to ask her husband for a lot price. They may even be his.


----------

